# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ released v1.5.17!

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ released v1.5.17!* *zZKey SmartZ released v1.5.17! Some Improved, Fixed and more*     *What New:*
------------------- ** Improved autodetection brand, now is2x more faster 
* Improved write procedure, with security check 
* Improved comunicaction with some Alcatel phones 
* Fixed some Motorola models damaged in latest update 
- Motorola XT320, XT550 1 new firmware added.*   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *PLEASE WE RECOMMEND TO ALL OUR USER; TO UPDATE TO THIS VERSION*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @miguelshiro -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

